# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Precios del agua del ATS

## perdiguera

Precios del agua:

Tarifa para usuarios del ATS

Tarifa Oficial Aplicada a fecha 08/03/2012. Cifras en Euros/m3.

(Pinchar en tarifas vigentes)

http://www.scrats.com/#ld


Trasvase riegos: lo que pagan, al ATS, los usuarios del agua en las zonas regadas por el ATS, es decir los miembros del SCRATS.
Trasvase abastecimientos: ídem para boca. Es decir la MCT.
Peaje riegos: lo que pagan las aguas cuenca de riego por pasar por las instalaciones del ATS.
Peaje abastecimientos: ídem pero para boca.
Tablas de Daimiel: lo que se paga en la toma por llevar agua a las Tablas de Daimiel.
Abast. Guadiana: lo que se paga en la toma por llevar agua de boca a la Mancha.
Comp. Llanos Albacete: lo que cuesta el agua que se suministra para compensar las pérdidas motivadas por el Túnel del Talave.
Sum. Llanos Albacete: lo que cuesta el agua en la toma de la zona de los Llanos (el agua es del Júcar no del Tajo)
Abastecimiento Albacete: coste del agua de abastecimiento a Albacete procedente del Júcar en la derivación por usar el ATS.
Abast. Marina Baja: lo mismo para la comarca de la marina Baja.

----------


## perdiguera

Coste final del agua de boca en la MCT


http://www.mct.es/images/Normativas/...OTABLE_MCT.pdf

Como se ve en una rápida comparación a la MCT le cuesta el agua del trasvase a 0,18 €/m3 pero la vende a 0,64 €/m3

A la tubería manchega le cuesta 0,083 €/m3 y no sé a cómo la venden al usuario final.

A los de Albacete les cuesta a 0,061 €/m3 y

A los de la Marina Baja a 0,096 €/m3.  

Estas dos últimas con agua del Júcar.

----------

